
Speed-of-light results under scrutiny at Cern - vixen99
http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-15017484
======
onion2k
The article is from 2011. It turned out that there wasn't an anomaly after
all, but a loose link between a clock and a GPS receiver.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Faster-than-
light_neutrino_ano...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Faster-than-
light_neutrino_anomaly)

